# Where are the recently copied settings stored in Lightroom's directory in Android?



## Raajesh (Jun 20, 2018)

With the recent update to 3.5, there is an option to create presets which can be accessed in "/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.adobe.lrmobile/files/carouselDocuments/a lot of zeros/Profiles/Settings/UserStyles/"

I even copied a preset from my desktop, and it appears there and works nicely too.

How ever my question is, in the previous version of Lightroom Mobile -3.4; when we copy settings of an image, and then paste it on some other image, *where are those copied settings stored?*
Because, I have the 3.4 installed an a device and I don't want to update it. Where can I find the file?

FYI: I have a rooted device, so I can access the data folder and each app's data, it's databases. And so far, I have looked everywhere but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2018)

We can't condone hacking Lightroom, so we won't be able to answer that (even if anyone knows the answer).


----------

